# Looking for Rob Anderson or rocco from canada.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

If anyone knows them or how to contact them,please help. 859-356-1566 
Chris


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dragula said:


> If anyone knows them or how to contact them,please help. 859-356-1566
> Chris


Ya Rocco hangs out in front of Tim Hortons LOL.. Damm Yankies.. lol.. Sorry Chris its a Canadian joke.. 

American. "Oh your from Canada? Do you Know Bob Smith?"

Canadian "Oh hell ya eh! Went to school with him! He Died! Sucks Eh! Got run over by his Ski Do hauling ice blocks for his new Igloo last July off Lake Ontario.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hoser


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

coach61 said:


> ...
> 
> American. "Oh your from Canada? Do you Know Bob Smith?"
> 
> Canadian "Oh hell ya eh! Went to school with him! He Died! Sucks Eh! Got run over by his Ski Do hauling ice blocks for his new Igloo last July off Lake Ontario.



ROTFL :hat:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Coach 61-- Just a question regarding the Tim Hortons joke. Is the joke funny because there are so many of the Tim Hortons, or because they are addicting? I'll tell you why I ask once I see the answer.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

There are A lot ( I paidi for a lot of them because they are addictive.. lol..) Ask any Tim horton stratigic plannner and he will tell you they target corners I may drive by....


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not being from the Great White North or familar with the name, are THs restaurants? :freak: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Not being from the Great White North or familar with the name, are THs restaurants? :freak: rr


tim horton is like a fancy mcdonalds up there .. 

Wes


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

http://www.timhortons.com/en/index.html


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

WesJY said:


> tim horton is like a fancy mcdonalds up there ..
> 
> Wes


Blashphemer...Timmys is a coffe shop.. Liek Stan d Makitas on Waynes WOrld....


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

And now we got Starbucks moving in on Tim's territory :wave: 
Ah Coach,i wasn't sure anybody south of the border knew that joke,must be from time you spent up here, :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hornet said:


> And now we got Starbucks moving in on Tim's territory :wave:
> Ah Coach,i wasn't sure anybody south of the border knew that joke,must be from time you spent up here, :thumbsup:



Born and raised...I seripously spent enough money at Timmys in my day to keep a msall country afloat.

lol...

Don Cherry For Prime Minister.!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Blashphemer...Timmys is a coffe shop.. Liek Stan d Makitas on Waynes WOrld....



OHHH i just check the link and i was thinking of another restaurant. my bad.

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Shut yer pie hole you puck slappin syrup suckers!
God bless America.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Shut yer pie hole you puck slappin syrup suckers!
> God bless America.



hahahahahaha.... American Beer.. sucks!!!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I dont drink..but i know Canada sucks.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dragula said:


> I dont drink..but i know Canada sucks.



And now why does 90-% of thw world hate Us? lol.. opps no thats not us!...only the taxes suck, and the snow, and the one Province East of Onatario. ( I never said Qubec.)


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe Chris,but we don't swallow  .
Am i missing something here,did a Canuck piss in your Cornflakes Chris,cause those statements of yours leave alot to be desired


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hornet said:


> Maybe Chris,but we don't swallow  .
> Am i missing something here,did a Canuck piss in your Cornflakes Chris,cause those statements of yours leave alot to be desired



Hes just peeved we have free health care and he's got a Clinton coming up..lol


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Hornet,just some good natured ribbing.Canada doesnt suck,it blows.LOL!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

And Hornet,A canuck never pissed on my cheerios..but a dingo did steal my baby.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> hahahahahaha.... American Beer.. sucks!!!!


Ahhhhggg! Where's that Molson!  rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Ahhhhggg! Where's that Molson!  rr



This our Country, this is our beer...


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Finally got back to this thread. The reason I asked about why the joke was funny was this. My brother was in Canada and he and a buddy were looking for a place to eat, saw huge line of cars and full parking lot at TH. Thinking was, hey this place must be Really good food. Waited in the drive thru line, got to the window and found out it was a coffee and donut place. Later ran into a former manager of one of the TH's asked why they were so popular. Found out the reason they are so Addicting as you said. THEY PUT NICOTINE IN THE COFFEE.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Tim Hortons has been making its way into the US along the border up der in upstate New York, Niagra Falls area last time I was up there.

You guys like Poutine too? :drunk: 

Hey here's a good CA joke:

Why do Canadians do it doggy style?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.....So they can both watch the hockey game!  :freak:  :wave:


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL Doggy style 
Nicotene?!?! All this time I thought it was Crack!!


----------

